# has anyone heard of my stove



## zigg (Feb 7, 2012)

It is adouble door iron stove looks like a fisher vents out the back has palm trees casted in each door and a plate that says tropic heat on it has three screw in dampers in each door. Any help as to its origin would be appreciated


----------



## coaly (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum; There were an estimated 650 manufactureres copying the Fisher Stove. Many were small operations in garages or welding shops that fabricated other items. Advertising in local papers is the way to find where they were from, dates and cost. Google News Archives doesn't come up with that name, but searching other stove related articles could come up with an ad someday. Google adds newspapers to their archives all the time, so I'll add it to my list of searched stove makes. Pictures and a close up of the door would be great if possible.
  Here's a couple that look just like Fisher boxes with different doors.


----------



## coaly (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's one; "May go with house"
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jf-rule/6244969218/in/photostream


----------



## zigg (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks like my stove only smaller


----------



## webbie (Feb 7, 2012)

This would be a very regional limited production model - never saw it in a trade pub nor at a trade show.

So basically, what you see is what you get...you will very likely not find additional info on it.


----------

